# My new (to me) Stainz



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always wanted one of the traditional style LGB Stainz locos so when I spotted this black and red one with a straight stack on Ebay I picked it up for a reasonable price. The bottom says it is a model 2010 and manufactured in Western Germany. Runs like butter!


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Runs like butter! I'm just curious.. how does butter run? I figure it would be kinda slow and gloppy.









Nice looking engine, though


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, here are a couple of definitions for "like butter" right from the urban dictionary: 

1) Something/someone that works efficiently 

2) The act of performing a task in a flawless and smooth-like manner. 

The catchphrase was popularized by Mike Myers on Saturday Night Live back in the '90s.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

A good place to get replacement detail or mechanical parts for your Stainz is Train-LI USA. 


Click here:

Stainz parts


----------

